# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  New

## wadeoo

Advice please on my first cycle Tri 2 times a week and boldenon 2 times a week 1ml so.

----------


## almostgone

It's a terrible cycle. I posted a link to help you out in your other thread. Also, this area of for UGL/ brands.
The correct area to post proposed cycles/ questions is in the link below.

ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS

But again, I urge you to go read the link I posted in your other thread. A cycle that doesn't include testosterone is a waste of time and an unnecessary health risk, in my opinion.

----------


## almostgone

I'll post the link again, but please really educate yourself.

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## wadeoo

That did not help realy im fit and set just have to know ins outs why take testosterone ?

----------


## almostgone

If you have to ask that question, I'm afraid you need to reread the information I posted the link to.

----------


## almostgone

> That did not help realy im fit and set just have to know ins outs why take testosterone?


If you read the link, pay particular attention to #6.

----------


## NACH3

You always want to run testosterone as a base... And for your first cycle that link provides everything you need to know.... Do if your still not understanding, you may want to rethink using AAS in the first place... You need to have quite of an extensive knowledge of how your body works first... Therefore, try reading up on Anatomy, Physiology, Endocrinology as this will help you understand how our bodies work, how to train, diet, nutrition etc!

However you have come to the right forum as we(the members) are all about safe AAS use! Your in the right place! Please educate yourself as you can permanently damage yourself for life! Good Luck!

----------

